# Pier Fishing Rods And Reels Recommendations



## jcridge

I'm looking for recommendations on a rod / reel combination for pier fishing. I've got a 10' surf rod and reel and I was wondering what everyone uses for fishing piers and jetties? I'm looking for ideas on rod length, action, lure weight and a good reel to match.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings jcridge!

As always, it depends on what you want to target. I have a 7 ft Tiger Ugly Stick in medium action with a Shimano Baitrunner 6500 spooled with 17 lb test. This rig will handle everything from a doubleheader of croaker up through livelined stripers. I mostly fish bait, though (getting lazy in my old age),and don't usualy need to make huge casts, so maybe some of the guys who toss lures can help out. I do have a rig for casting, but its a bit unconventional. Its an 11 ft Barrington Carp rod with a 2.5 lb test curve, mounted with a Tica Sportera baitrunner spooled with 14 pound test. Casts metal a mile, does well with plugs and plastic, too. Its a bit limber, but lets you throw some good action into the lures....


----------



## catman

Hi jcridge,
You can ask 50 people what they like and you'll get 50 different answers. For most of the shore bound fishing around the bay a 9' med. action rod will do just fine. You'll want a good quality saltwater spinning reel with a line capacity of around 250 yds. using 15# - 17# test line. Expect to pay something in the neighborhood of $125.00 - $150.00 for such an outfit. I personally don't like the combo outfits that are sold for around $60.00. The quality just isn't there.

For a reel I really like the Shimano Baitrunner series. These reels show their worth when livelining. I use the #4500 model which holds 250/17. I also like the Penn Spinfisher series of reels. Quite a few of the charter captains use these reels because they're built to last and have an excellent drag. I use the #6500 which holds 250/15.

My preference in rod is the Penn Spinfisher 2pc. 9' med. action rated at 12# - 20#. These rods have a fairly strong backbone and a sensitive tip.

Like Jake said it's what you feel comfortable with but between his recommendations and what I use it's a darn good starting point. Buy the best you can afford. Just stay away from those bargin outfits.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

Personally, I think the reel is more important than the rod. Go for a quality reel that the guys have mentioned - Diawa, Shimano, or the Penns. Spend your hard earned money on the reel.

Remember - The rod holds the reel, the reel holds the line, and THE LINE HOLDS THE FISH. Go for good quality line too!


----------



## jcridge

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I was actually looking at a Penn 2 Piece 8' Spinfisher Rod and the Penn Spinfisher 6500SS. I believe I'll go ahead and get them after everyones feedback.

Thanks Again!


----------



## catman

Excellent choice. They'll last for many years.

Catman.


----------



## HR

How close do you have to get to the bay before you start finding stores or tackle shops with a good selection of surf rods? I'm 50 miles from the North Beach pier and my choices are Sports Authority and Galyans for something from 9 to 11 feet and they just don't have much to choose from. Spent some time in Florida and the fishing section in every reputable store looked like a 12 - 15 foot picket fence...Made the mistake of not picking one up... So where could I find one?


----------



## catman

HR welcome to the forum. I buy very few rods and reels from tackle stores. Most of my purchases are done on-line from either from Bass Pro Shopsweb page or Cabela's web page. Their catalog prices are outstanding and they stand behind their sales 100%. Click on their web sites and look around. Have them send you a catalog.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab

HR,

Aren't they building another Bass Pro Shops store in Hampton? I would check out the products there. I usually shop online, find what I want, and pick it up at the BPS near my house.


----------



## Joey

Sandcrab your right. the Hampton VA BPS is due open Fall 2003.

they also plan on opening a new Bass Pro in the D.C. area this year too (due open summer 2003). check out your new platinum Bass Pro catalog for more info. I'm not sure the exact location, but guess it will probably be Potomac Mills due to the Mills/BPS relationship.


----------



## jcridge

There are two places online I use for fishing equipment when I know exactly what I want. They are:

Tackle Direct

Digital Dagger

Digital Dagger usually has the best prices, but you have to call them (no online web orders) to place your order. They have both been reliable and prompt with their shipping.


----------



## Jack Crevalle

jcridge,
if you want to fish bait from a pier you should spend the extra money for a "bait runner" type reel. Especially if you want to use circle hooks. If you still want a Penn, Penn makes the "liveliner". The biggest difference between it and the Shimanno is that the Penn does not automatically click off the second drag when you start to reel in. This can be frustrating when you pick up the rod to try to get line back and forget to turn it off.


----------



## HR

What other rods are in the Ugly Stick price range but with a little more distance between the butt end and the reel. I like the feel Ugly Stick spinning rods but the handle runs a little short for me. I need a two foot clearance for a good comfortable cast..


----------



## Squishy

Hey jcridge, Et al: Go to:
http://www.discountfishing.biz/ 

And pick you up an entry level heaver, and a secondary rod for your king rig. You can get the heaver rig at that website for $40, and if your smart, you can finish the setup for under $100. Then go to:
http://www.avalonpier.com/ 

Click on "fishing tips", then click on "What is a king rig". That site has the best illustration I've seen, If you can't get started after looking at that, be sure to wear a life jacket while on the pier ! Good Luck, you don't have to be a millionaire, or a genius to do this. Oh, have fun, too !


----------



## Joey

HR

Take a look at the Daiwa Sealine X surf rods. Comparably priced to the Ugly Stiks but a lot lighter and more sensitivity. 10' spinner has 2 foot length between the top of the reel seat and butt.

BPS doesn't carry them, but try Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## Squishy

jcridge, The Digital Dagger link you provided has some great deals on the Okuma rod/reel combos as well. You could easily get a nice entry level heaver for $40, and the rest of the setup for under $100 total as well. Now all we need is for Spring to arrive !


----------



## HR

hanks for the info.. Digital Dagger seems to be $5-$10 cheaper than most of the other dealers... I can't find a Daiwa Sealine X surf rods in any of my neighborhood stores to check out the feel of the handle and the tip.. What's the story if you send it back?


----------



## catman

HR...If you're looking for a surf rod I have a 15' Offshore Angler Power Stick Model PS15S that handles line from 17-40lb and 1-6 oz lures. From the butt end to the center of the reel mount it's 28". I bought it at BPS last July and used it for a total of 2 hrs. 15' is too much rod for me, I'm going back to 12'. I paid $79.99 for it and will let it go for $40.00 if you're interested.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Catman!

Does that forty dollars include shipping?


----------



## catman

Hi Jake,
Darn dog got me up to go out and take a squirt. God! It's only 2:36AM. Sorry but the $40.00 doesn't include shipping. If I remember correctly it's considered an oversize package since it's 5'4" in length and BPS charged around $20.00 to ship it.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings Catman!

Tell you what -- if we get together this year and you still have it, I'll give you $40.00 for it. I may not get to fish with it too often, but I bet it'll make one hell of a C.B. antenna!

Did you ever call Pintail Point and see if you could wrangle an invite to their catfish pond? I'm hoping to hit it in April -- beats hell out of catching trout (the sweetwater kind!)


----------



## Billr

i fish cape henlopen pier often. i use a 6' or 6.5' foot rods. i have penn pg2000,and shimano sedona 4000 reels with 8#line. i use 1/4 oz. or 3/8 oz. jig heads and plastic. i catch trout, flounder etc. when i rock fish at night i use a 7' st. crouix with a 450 penn and 10# line. works great. larger rods are cumbersome and not as manuervable.


----------



## catman

Jake...If I still have the beast it's yours for the $40.00.

Never did get around to calling Pintail. I should put it on my "to do" list.

You going to able to make the May headboat trip?

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings catman!

May 17th may turn out to be the opener of fluke for NJ, and I want first shot at that $900.00 pool fish (I missed $2300.00 last year by 0.01 lb!) The fluke opener is a standing tradition with me and my buddy Ed. Sounds like a great trip, though, especially with the limited seating. Take plenty of pics, and post your results! (By the way, my "secret" humpback sea bass bait is mackeral chunks. Clams and squid are for the little guys....)


----------



## BigJeff823

I like using a 6'6" Ugly Stick Lite for jigs at Cape Henlopen.Its real sensitive,but it can horse the fish in too if the fish wants to get tangled in a pilling.I use the one thats a heavier action rated for 8-17lb test.I mostly use 8-11ft rods for fishing with bait,depending on where I'm fishing.I'll even use 6-7ft rods when I'm fising bait at the Choptank or Cape Henlopen.


----------

